# New Look



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

I like the new look of the forum the old green was getting a bit stale. 
WOW, look at all those fancy smilies! 🏆⛽🔑🔕🏴‍☠️

I'm a little confused about how to start a new thread so I hope this ends up in the right place.


----------



## hyracer (Aug 14, 2011)

New look is terrible and serves no purpose. I hate it when sites changes things without getting input from their users in advance. You also wasted my time by having to retrieve passwords and logging in again. Most people do not like change unless it provides significant advantage to their lives.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Agree! Yet another password to forget, and more cofusion in figuring out how to navigate this new thing.
No, I am not happy with it.


----------



## rckrckr (Jan 12, 2010)

The new look is clean and easy to navigate. Logged in automatically with the same p/w, don't know what all the bitching is about. Thanks!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

mattoleriver said:


> I like the new look of the forum the old green was getting a bit stale.
> WOW, look at all those fancy smilies! 🏆⛽🔑🔕🏴‍☠️
> 
> I'm a little confused about how to start a new thread so I hope this ends up in the right place.


To start a new thread, go the main Mexico Forum page that lists all the current threads. At the upper right is a big grey button that says "Start Discussion".








Mexico Expat Forum for Expats Living in Mexico


With an area of two million square kilometers, Mexico is the fifth largest country in the Americas and has a larger population of US and Canadian expats than any other country.




www.expatforum.com


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Hate it. Much harder to read. It's not that I hate change, but every time techies decide to redesign something that worked perfectly well, the changes never seem to improve anything- it's always worse.


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

One thing that I'm really not liking is the ad photos that look just like avatars. They have the same size and the same location as the personal avatars. In one forum that I was reading I was subjected to photo after photo of ear wax.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

mattoleriver said:


> One thing that I'm really not liking is the ad photos that look just like avatars. They have the same size and the same location as the personal avatars. In one forum that I was reading I was subjected to photo after photo of ear wax.


I'm not seeing any ads, but then I run an ad-blocker.


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

Here's an example of what I see.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

mattoleriver said:


> Here's an example of what I see.
> 
> View attachment 98588


There are ad blockers for all the common browsers that will suppress that. I do not see the 'Luxury Travel Van' ad, nor any others.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

I like the new look thought I thought I was at the wrong site for a minute there. I would also recommend a password manager so you don't have to struggle having to remember them all.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

mattoleriver said:


> Here's an example of what I see.
> 
> View attachment 98588



Install Ad Blocker. I don't see any of that.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

NCas said:


> I like the new look thought I thought I was at the wrong site for a minute there. I would also recommend a password manager so you don't have to struggle having to remember them all.


I think most people save their passwords on their computer so they just autofill. The only passwords I don't do that for are banking sites, just for security reasons in case someone stole my laptop, although that's very unlikely. I also have my passwords written down in a little book stashed away.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

surabi said:


> I think most people save their passwords on their computer so they just autofill. The only passwords I don't do that for are banking sites, just for security reasons in case someone stole my laptop, although that's very unlikely. I also have my passwords written down in a little book stashed away.


The advantage of a password manager is that the passwords can be very long and random and hence more secure. All of my passwords have 25 totally random characters. It would be a pain to type them if they weren't stored in a password manager, instead I just copy and paste.

Your system of not letting the browser store banking passwords is wise. Also, never use the same password for two different sites.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

I still don't understand why you'd need a separate password manager when your computer browser will save them for you. It doesn't mater how long or random they are, you can still save them in your browser password manager, there's no need to copy and paste anything.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

surabi said:


> I still don't understand why you'd need a separate password manager when your computer browser will save them for you. It doesn't mater how long or random they are, you can still save them in your browser password manager, there's no need to copy and paste anything.


Like you, I don't let the browser store banking passwords. Also I use different browsers frequently, so I might be visiting a site with a different browser than previously. But mainly, I need a place to keep track of passwords. If your book works for you that is fine. Anything is better than using some short easy-to-remember password like many people do.

I actually store a lot of other information in my password manager in addition to passwords and usernames: banking acct numbers, credit/debit card numbers, expiration dates, ccvs, ssn, property tax id. It is a one-stop location for a lot of personal information that I don't want visible to others.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

surabi said:


> I think most people save their passwords on their computer so they just autofill. The only passwords I don't do that for are banking sites, just for security reasons in case someone stole my laptop, although that's very unlikely. I also have my passwords written down in a little book stashed away.


All of my passwords are slight variations on a secret theme. I keep them in a little black book I used to use for addresses and phone numbers.


----------

